# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  مشکل تبدیل شدن خودکار به MMS در آندروید (سامسونگ)

## #target

سلام 
اطرافم چند نفری گوشی سامسونگ دارن (سیستم عامل آندروید) همه شون مشکلشون اینه که اس ام اس که مینویسن از ی حدی که بیشتر میشه تبدیل میشه به پیام چند رسانه ای .  در حالی که سایر موبایل ها بیشتر از اون تعداد کاراکتر رو هم میشه بصورت SMS فرستاد
هر چی گشتم من که نتونستم گزینه ای براش پیدا کنم . 
چکار باید کرد که این اتفاق نیفته و مثل موبایل های دیگه باشه !

----------


## saied_hacker

رفع مشکل تبدیل اتوماتیک sms به mms 

رفع مشکل تبدیل اتوماتیک sms به mms در گوشی سامسونگ

Google

----------


## #target

اینا رو دیدم . متاسفانه هیچ کدام رسمی نیست . یا باید گوشی Root کنی یا ی برنامه مدیریت SMS نصب کنی . راحت ترین راه تعویض گوشی با یک گوشی از شرکت دیگه هست 
متاسفانه محصولات سامسونگ با تمام خوبی هایی که دارن ، همشون ی مشکل کوچک دارن که تمام خوبی هاشو زیر سوال میبره !

----------

